# K2 ipo 2014



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Size m/l
Ride RFL Size 9.5
Salomon villain 155
I own them, bought with my own money

Very comfortable straps. Noticeably more comfortable than my cartels. Can't even feel them and I crank down on my straps pretty good. 

Good coushioning. 

Kind of on the heavy side. The bases seem overbuilt compared to burtons

Ratchets are not as smooth as burton's but they never got stuck or in the way. A couple times the ankle ratchet wouldn't grab. I hope this doesn't get worse.

Nice mid/stiff flex base with a soft high back. 

Just a really comfortable ride. Mediocre ratchets might be a deal breaker.


----------



## grimsontyde (Oct 13, 2011)

nice review, i have always wondered about these bindings.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks dude, i'll put up more impressions when i get to ride more. stuck at work till next wekend


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Been up 4 more times with these

Positives- Super comfortable, more so than my 2012 cartels, mostly the ankle strap. The base is pretty stiff and responsive, equal to cartels at least. The ankle strap has this hinge near the swivel that lets it rotate out of the way,this make it easy to step in the binding. Harshmellow stuff works. The ratchets have feeder guides that makes sliding the ladder in easier when i'm slightly inebriated. 3 Deg cant is better than autocant if you ride a wide stance like me.

Negatives- the ratchet lever part slips in the ladders, *the straps have never come loose while riding*, just when strapping in they slip and fuck up the ladder. 
if i could have the burton ratchets on the rest of this binding they would be epic.

So far the comfort gains are out-weighing the ratchet mechanism slipping. I don't feel i have lost anything in responsiveness from the cartels.


----------

